# Food Safety News - 11/03/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 3, 2021)

*FDA reports Walmart, other stores received onions linked to outbreak*
By News Desk on Nov 03, 2021 12:06 am
The Food and Drug Administration has released a partial list of retail establishments that may have sold onions from Mexico that have been implicated in an ongoing outbreak of Salmonella Oranienburg. However, the list may not be accurate, according to the agency.  “This list represents the best information currently available to the FDA; however, it... Continue Reading


*Kerfuffle about who is representing farmer Amos Miller enters second month*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 03, 2021 12:05 am
A sure-fire way to create a kerfuffle in the courtroom is to fire or change out attorneys. Amos Miller knows this because he did it previously when USDA took him to federal court to get food safety regulations enforced. Joseph A. Macaluso of Morristown, PA, and Jeremy W. Mckey of Dallas, were Miller’s attorneys during... Continue Reading


*U.S. investigation into Salmonella outbreak under watchful eye of Mexico*
By Coral Beach on Nov 03, 2021 12:03 am
Officials in Mexico are monitoring the U.S. investigation into a Salmonella outbreak associated with onions from the Mexican state of Chihuahua. The Salmonella Oranienburg outbreak stretches across 37 states and has sickened 808 people, as of an Oct. 29 update from the U.S. Centers for Disease and Prevention. Several recalls of onions from Mexico have... Continue Reading


*EU Commission assesses food safety in potential member states*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 03, 2021 12:02 am
The European Commission has released a number of reports which mention food safety in countries wanting to become members of the European Union. The documents cover many areas and look at progress in the past year made by the Western Balkans and Turkey. There were pesticide residue problems in Turkey, continued high aflatoxin in milk... Continue Reading


*Danish officials investigate egg link in Salmonella outbreak*
By News Desk on Nov 03, 2021 12:01 am
More than a dozen people have been sickened by Salmonella in Denmark since mid-September. The Statens Serum Institute, Danish Veterinary and Food Administration (Fødevarestyrelsen) and the DTU Food Institute are investigating to see if the source of infection could be recently recalled Danish eggs. There is concern that consumers may still have some of the... Continue Reading


*Washington food firm recalls cheese over improper milk pasteurization*
By News Desk on Nov 02, 2021 03:56 pm
Lake Wolf Creamery of Deer Park, WA, recalled Queso Oaxaca, Queso Fresco and Cheddar Curds because the milk used was not pasteurized correctly, according to information from the Food and Drug Administration. According to the recall, “the milk pasteurization temperature was not recorded and/or the air space temperature was not at 150 degrees F or... Continue Reading


*Driscoll blueberry’s recalled because of metal pieces*
By News Desk on Nov 02, 2021 02:58 pm
Italian Produce Company Ltd. is recalling Driscoll’s brand blueberries because of pieces of metal. The product was distributed in Ontario, Canada, according to information just released. This recall was triggered by a recall by California-based Driscoll’s Inc. on Sept. 15, 2021, which was undertaken by Italian Produce, according to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration.... Continue Reading


----------

